# Ralph ate raisins!



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2014)

I found a torn up bag that used to be filled with about a cup of raisins around 3pm today. I honestly didn't think think too much of it, about 3 hrs later a remembered something about raisins being posioious to dogs. Sure enough, both vets we called said he should be seen. He is still at the vet with DH and I am home with the kids. In hindsight, would this have been something you would have just induced vomiting with? Not that I had anything on hand to induce vomiting (never again)! Is it terrible that despite being worried for Ralphie, I also can't stop thinking about how much this will cost?

Also, does anyone keep charcoal at home as well to help prevent absorption of toxins? I was JUST reading about that today, so of course, I didn't actually have any, but you know, hindsight...


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't be overly concerned unless my dog was showing signs of being ill/off.
That is just how I feel about it, I am not a vet. But my understanding is that grape/raisin toxicity is still being researched and they may not actually be toxic just on their own. My childhood small dog ate grapes all the time, never had a problem, and lived to be 17 years old.

Best not to take chances though. I do not keep charcoal on hand, but I have severly burnt toast and given it to Matrix after he ate a bunch of chocolate covered biscuits. 

Some chemicals/toxins/objects are dangerous for the dog to throw up. Before inducing vomiting, it's still best to call a vet.


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2014)

Our vet described it almost like an allergy, some dogs seem to have a reaction while others will eat grapes and raisins their whole lives and never experience any neg. symptoms. They just don't know how to determine which ones will react. It is comforting to know, most dogs will be fine though.

In this case, I should have reacted faster and tried to induce vomiting at home, at the ER, it had been so long since he ate them, only a few raisins came up, even though he ate probably close to a full cup.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I keep hydrogen peroxide in the house, but now that you mention it I should get some charcoal too. If you ever do use hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting make sure you do it outside. Everything comes up very fast. 

Hope Ralphie (_love_ his name) is feeling better. Don't feel guilty about worrying what the vet bills is going to be. I think many good dog owners do the exact same. I do, and then just like you I immediately feel guilty about it.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am sorry you all had to go through this episode. It can be a bit frantic when your fur kid eats something they shouldn't. One tablespoon hydrogen peroxide brings things up VERY quickly. As said before, do it outside as they react in mere seconds. Then they give you that death stare for daring to do that to them. Don't ask me how I know.

Hope everything returns to normal soon. (((Hugs)))

Viking Queen and Iris, queen of the death stare......


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I rushed Sophy to the vet yesterday afternoon after some idiot scattered chunks of fruit cake along the verge of the path we were walking, and I didn't notice till she had wolfed a lot down. As you say, some dogs are more sensitive to them than others, just as they are to chocolate - like you, it is not something that I am prepared to risk, and with grapes and raisins by the time the dog is showing symptoms there is usually already kidney damage. I hope Ralphie is OK, but he is in the right place if thre are any signs of toxicity.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor Ralphie and you! I have hydrogen peroxide in at least three locations, because Buck is always grabbing something he shouldn't. Now that Locket mentioned it, I am sure my Scottie ate grapes with no ill effect. He polished off a fruit and cheese plate which involved more ingenuity to reach then we ever imagined him capable of doing. 

With the quantity of raisins you think Ralphie ate, you really didn't have a choice. Even if my dog had vomited, I would be worried about toxins already absorbed and taken him to the ER. Glad he's o.k.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

My dogs ate grapes here and there most of their lives even though we try to prevent it...with a bunch of little kids around they got some things they shouldn't have. They have never had any issues. My old corgi even ate an ENTIRE batch of Chocolate, chocolate chip cookies (boy scouts left them out at a meeting) and even though we induced vomiting he never threw up...and he lived a long happy life. Maybe my dogs are indestructible and have stomaches of steel lol.

Hydrogen peroxide is a good thing to have on hand to induce vomiting. Thats what we have used if they got into something (like my corgi did with those cookies).


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

How are both you and Ralphie doing this morning?


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

How do you get the hydrogen peroxide into the dog? I read somewhere that the correct dose is one teaspoon per 10 pounds of body weight, but there were no instructions about administering it. Will they just drink it down?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

If you would have waited to see if there were signs of toxicity, then you would have waited too long and he could have had renal failure. I'm so glad you called the vet and acted immediately. It can be _very_ serious. It's probably a little bit better if it's a bigger dog vs a tiny one but still.

One of my 3 dogs (I didn't know which one at the time) got a raisin-oatmeal cookie when I thought someone was in the family room with them. It got swiped off the coffee table. I freaked and called the vet right away and he said to give them 1/8th cup (I think it was...maybe 1/4th? now I forget for sure) of peroxide. They range in weight from about 4 lbs to 10 or 11 lbs. So all three got the treatment. It was very miserable and I felt horrible having to make them all wretch and vomit. It turned out to be the 3rd dog I gave it to, Jose`. There were something like 8 or 10 raisins thrown up.

I didn't have any peroxide so I ran across the street to ask a neighbor. She didn't have any either. (she's a vet tech and helped me give the peroxide and give me moral support) Then her kids ran from house to house asking for peroxide. One other neighbor sent her kids around too. We finally found someone who had peroxide on hand and it was _jus_t enough to do the trick. I could have driven to the store but that would have taken more time. I later bought everyone who didn't have any a bottle of peroxide and a gift for the neighbor who came over to help out. lol. And all was well. And I'm glad all was well for your dog too.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Hope it worked out...you probably looked it up on the Internet (as did I, see below ) and read that thing on Google about the lab who ate 6 raisins and died? But my poodles have eaten an entire bowl of grapes, trail mix and raisin cookies (not all at once) during their lifetimes and suffered nary a bit. Dogs are different of course, but I mention that just as a comfort.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

JudyD said:


> How do you get the hydrogen peroxide into the dog? I read somewhere that the correct dose is one teaspoon per 10 pounds of body weight, but there were no instructions about administering it. Will they just drink it down?


I was curious about that too. Although Zoe will eat just about anything.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So glad Ralph is ok! A very scary moment for you!
Whenever I read stuff like this it almost makes me happy that Molly hates fruits and vegetables and is not a scrounger of strange objects!!!!
Of course, who knows what is going to be appealing to her at any given time in the future, so 'puppy proofing' is an ongoing endeavor even at 3 years old!!!


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2014)

Ralphie seems slightly lethargic today, I am assuming from the vomiting last night. They want us to bring him in for the next few days to monitor his kidneys, the vet we took him to and ours today, took the raisins very seriously. 

When DH was telling me about them inducing vomiting, in my mind I was wondering what else besides raisins came up. Yesterday, before the incident, he had already eaten 2 crayons and some paper towel. We honestly try to be very careful, but the second you are off your game with your back turned, he is into something. This dog is such a scavenger, and yet he mostly just turns his nose up and walks past his dish of dog food.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I have such sympathy. Remington will eat anything and everything. I am so glad he is okay...


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Hydrogen peroxide has a shelf life so check the date now and then. Also keep a turkey baster on hand. Much easier to use. A baby medicine dropper will work but you need to give more than it will hold and you dog will only give you one chance to do this!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds as if your vet is being very careful, which is a good thing. My vet told me that they had never yet lost a dog to raisin poisoning, but they had cared for several that were very ill - definitely better safe than sorry!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How is Ralph today?


----------

